# Ross Vintage BMX



## phantom (Nov 21, 2016)

Bought this new for my son in 1981 and he raced it for two years and my daughter rode it one year after that. Cleaned up pretty well for being 35 years old.


----------



## phantom (Jan 29, 2017)

Want to buy a seat for this bike.....doesn't have to be exact one. Went to adjust it and shattered like glass.


----------



## mongeese (Jan 30, 2017)

I have the exact seat you need. Convo start.


----------

